# Can I save money on my accommodation allowance



## mv5869 (Apr 12, 2016)

I have been given a generous (I think) accommodation allowance of 240 000 AED a year at my new company in Abu Dhabi.

They've also said that if I get accommodation for less than that cost then I can keep the difference.

I don't know Abu Dhabi areas other than from these forums and online research.

To help me budget, what would you do? We are a married couple, no kids, and would like to live in a good area near small shops and cafes, so we can wander downstairs for a bite to eat. We're used to city centre living so wouldn't like to be in a big estate where we have to drive everywhere. Ideally we'd have an apartment with a nice view, a balcony and at least one spare room for guests to stay.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mv5869 said:


> I have been given a generous (I think) accommodation allowance of 240 000 AED a year at my new company in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> They've also said that if I get accommodation for less than that cost then I can keep the difference.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Plenty of places that fit your criteria and you would get to save some money.
Have a look at Reem island apartments if you want to live near to the city.
Al Zeina, Al Bandar and Al Maneera are nice - off island and close to the airport
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Developments in Raha beach as Steve suggested, or there's a couple of nice buildings beside Etihad towers, and sun sky towers on Reem island, maybe Trade centre building, anywhere else would probably be compromising something from your wishlist - you should be able to save plenty off your allowance for a 2 bed in any of those places.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

For that budget you could get a 2 bedroom serviced apartment in a hotel and still save a lot - or a 1 bed and save a big amount. 

Its the 2 bed option we are going for - the cost of a lease in an empty flat plus 5% for the agent plus about 20k for utilities plus 5k for a weekly cleaner and the price worked out equal. So we are going to sell the beds, sofa and occasional stuff when the container arrives back again. 

We can bring all our memorabilia and technology into the apartment as well. And they clean the place twice every week. 

Plenty of car parking space underground plus s gym, pool and free breakfast if we want it. 

With investigating for certain.


----------



## mv5869 (Apr 12, 2016)

All those Raha Beach places look really nice! Al Zeina, Al Bandar and Al Maneera all nice, but they are quite far from where I'll be working (on the Corniche). I imagine that will be quite a long drive in rush hour?

I'll look at Reem Island places. The only apartments I saw there so far are high rise, but I would like a balcony so I can benefit from outside space for a glass of wine after work.


----------



## mv5869 (Apr 12, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> For that budget you could get a 2 bedroom serviced apartment in a hotel and still save a lot - or a 1 bed and save a big amount.
> 
> Its the 2 bed option we are going for - the cost of a lease in an empty flat plus 5% for the agent plus about 20k for utilities plus 5k for a weekly cleaner and the price worked out equal. So we are going to sell the beds, sofa and occasional stuff when the container arrives back again.
> 
> ...


I love the idea, especially the free breakfast!


----------



## mv5869 (Apr 12, 2016)

How long would the drive from Raha Beach to Corniche take during the morning rush hour?

When I first arrive I won't have a car for the first month or two. Is it easy to get a taxi? And how much would that cost me to get to & from the Corniche twice a day?

Thanks!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Depends where on the corniche and what times, between 20-40 minutes. Taxi again depending on exact locations likely 50-75dhs each way.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Why not hire a car in your non-UAE driving licence until residency sorted out ?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

if you work at the corniche, apart from Reem Island (most apartment do not have balconies), I would suggest the Corniche itself (e.g. Etihad towers - no balconies though), Marasy in Al Bateen, and the Saadiyat Island (St Regis or otherwise). I personally feel that the Raha Beach to Corniche trek is too long during rush hour when the traffic is always choc a bloc to/from the Dubai direction.


----------



## JF1972 (Mar 21, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> For that budget you could get a 2 bedroom serviced apartment in a hotel and still save a lot - or a 1 bed and save a big amount.
> 
> Its the 2 bed option we are going for - the cost of a lease in an empty flat plus 5% for the agent plus about 20k for utilities plus 5k for a weekly cleaner and the price worked out equal. So we are going to sell the beds, sofa and occasional stuff when the container arrives back again.
> 
> ...


Could you give me some examples of the places you are looking at? Interested in this option too!!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi,
I moved to the apartments at Eastern Mangroves (landlord is TDIC) a couple of years ago from Reem and work on the Corniche. Rent is 130,000 AED for a one-bedroom with balcony.
I start work around 7 and my journey time takes 10-15 minutes, quicker than when I left Reem, although the new bridge from Al Maryah Island might improve the links.
In the Arc (Aldar property) there are balconies. Also many buildings on Marina Square have balconies in your budget but your employer may have some restrictions on which landlord you can rent from (e.g. not expat owned). Also consider the apartments at Marasy and in the complex at Khalidiya Palace Hotel as there are balconies there.


----------

